# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  امکان تغییر حوزه(شهر آزمون) هست؟فوری

## tiina

سلام بچه ها آیا میشه شهری که حوزه آزمون کنکور هست رو عوض کرد؟چجوری
بهمن که ثبت نام کردم همون شهری که سکونت داشتمو حوزه زدم ولی الان میخوام برگردم شهر خودم ولی استرس دارم که حوزه آزمونمو چیکار کنم

----------


## mhm245542

> سلام بچه ها آیا میشه شهری که حوزه آزمون کنکور هست رو عوض کرد؟چجوری
> بهمن که ثبت نام کردم همون شهری که سکونت داشتمو حوزه زدم ولی الان میخوام برگردم شهر خودم ولی استرس دارم که حوزه آزمونمو چیکار کنم


سلام 
 ظاهرا کنکور یک ماه عقب انداخته شده برای اینکه سازمان سنجش حوزه ها رو سازماندهی کنه 
احتمالش هست (نمیدونم کم یا زیاد)یه ویرایش مجدد بذاره
اما شما هم فشار وارد کنین اگر خبرنگاری میشناسین تو تلگرام یا جاهای دیگه بهش پیام بدین پیگیری کنن
اگر فارس من بلدی یه کمپین تشکیل بده
یا به خود سنجش زنگ بزن یا تو سیستم پاسخگوییش پیام بده
نهایتا اگه اینا نشد حضوری یبار بری تهران شاید کارت راه بیفته البته قبلش یه تماس بگیر با سنجش(فک کنم شمارش 02142163 باشه ) که تو این روزا بعلت کرونا هستن یا نه
امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## tiina

> سلام 
>  ظاهرا کنکور یک ماه عقب انداخته شده برای اینکه سازمان سنجش حوزه ها رو سازماندهی کنه 
> احتمالش هست (نمیدونم کم یا زیاد)یه ویرایش مجدد بذاره
> اما شما هم فشار وارد کنین اگر خبرنگاری میشناسین تو تلگرام یا جاهای دیگه بهش پیام بدین پیگیری کنن
> اگر فارس من بلدی یه کمپین تشکیل بده
> یا به خود سنجش زنگ بزن یا تو سیستم پاسخگوییش پیام بده
> نهایتا اگه اینا نشد حضوری یبار بری تهران شاید کارت راه بیفته البته قبلش یه تماس بگیر با سنجش(فک کنم شمارش 02142163 باشه ) که تو این روزا بعلت کرونا هستن یا نه
> امیدوارم موفق باشی


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------

